# Campsties closing



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Campsites closing*

Looks like the campsite at Dead River on the Choctawhatchee will be closing, but the boat ramp (and up and down the river)will remain open. You can't use the porta-poti though. 

Also, Walton Commissioners will be voting tomorrow at 9am whether to close the beaches or not. From what i understand this will apply to 3 miles of beach the county ownes. Closed beaches in south FL is pushing thousands of spring breakers to panhandle beaches.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

News said Okaloosa closing all public beaches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Army corp of engineer campgrounds are closed too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....pretty soon all them toilet paper hoarders are gonna be targets!!! All the fear is gonna get interesting...


----------



## kricketfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Donut slayer, where is the info on Corp of Engineer parks closed??? I have reservations at Ft Pickens first week in April and have not found this info.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*h*



Yellow River Cat said:


> News said Okaloosa closing all public beaches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this morning they voted to close after Walton voted to close


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

kricketfish said:


> Donut slayer, where is the info on Corp of Engineer parks closed??? I have reservations at Ft Pickens first week in April and have not found this info.




Ft Pickens is not corps of engineers. I think it is a national park.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ft Pickens is not corps of engineers. I think it is a national park.



I think it is part of the Gulf Islands National Seashore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aboutime II (Dec 14, 2015)

*Ft. Pickens*

Pretty sure Ft. Pickens is closed as well. I riding that way a day or so ago and the road was blocked with signs, etc.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kricketfish said:


> Donut slayer, where is the info on Corp of Engineer parks closed??? I have reservations at Ft Pickens first week in April and have not found this info.


I think you're going to be out of luck on that. I forget where I read it, but they have closed off all the beaches that are part Gulf Islands National Seashore. I read somewhere you will be fined or arrested if you even pull up by boat and get out where there is no one around.

I did see some surfers last weekend getting some of the swells at Pickens beach, but they came by boat, which was anchored outside the break and they were getting their rides and paddling back out without ever setting foot on the beach. :thumbsup:


----------

